# My new desert tortoise



## easyreiter (Sep 5, 2013)

got him from some random girl in bio class last year, he hibernated fine over the winter andnow have him in a 12x12 inclosure that we orginally had for our rabbit to play in safely. Its really hot here in so cal this week! about 104, and hes digging! which some of you think is adorable but its scaring me! how far will he dig?? what if it falls in? i read somewhere that you could place a pvc pipe in there for him? will he just dig enough to fit himself? should i just bring him inside while its too hot since they dig when its hot? im a worried mama! i dont want him to dig out either..


----------



## OCTortoiseGuy (Sep 5, 2013)

He is digging because he is trying to regulate his temperature. How much shade and hiding places do you have over the pen?


----------



## thatrebecca (Sep 5, 2013)

He needs a place to hide in deep shade with these crazy hot temps we're having -- somewhere where the temps stay in the 80s even on a day like today. If that's not currently available in his pen, bring him in so he doesn't overheat.


----------



## easyreiter (Sep 5, 2013)

His pen is covered by a tree and he has a dog house, and stick house (previously for the bunny) in which he is digging under. I have him inside, shall I put him back out during the nights?


----------



## BeeBee*BeeLeaves (Sep 5, 2013)

He or she is trying to burrow. I have read that in the desert, desert tortoises spend anywhere from 85-95% (depending what you read) of their time deep in their burrows, safely away from the sun's blazing heat. I see them as shade animals except for when they need to bring up their temperatures in order to start their internal engine and be able to digest/assimilate their food. Sooooooo, that little one is telling ya, "too hot mama ... get my tortie butt outta here" and is doing what instinct says. It's burrow time, baby . Bring the little in during the afternoon sun, or make sure to provide some deep shade. None of us want you to have a fried little tortoise and they do die that way (sigh). Also, be sure he has a terra cotta (preferably) saucer or two that can be used to go in and out of to cool off or to drink from. Oh, and welcome to the forum. Lotsa good people wanna help out our fellow tortoise keepers, especially the newbies, so please read-read-read and ask for help. Desert tortoises are little treasures. You are lucky to have one! Yay! : )


----------



## easyreiter (Sep 5, 2013)

Would play sand be okay to fill his hole with? Once we used fertilizer on the grape tree in his pen and he was eating it so we had to take it out


----------



## BeeBee*BeeLeaves (Sep 5, 2013)

easyreiter said:


> His pen is covered by a tree and he has a dog house, and stick house (previously for the bunny) in which he is digging under. I have him inside, shall I put him back out during the nights?



If he is a little tortoise, just be very sure that the pen is safe from rodents or possums at night, which can harm or kill. Some folks have built boxes that they lock up at night to keep their tortoises safe.

Cool-cool-cool that there is shade from the tree. Then he may be trying to make a little burrow. Instinct. Google tortoise burrow, or search here for some awesome ideas, under enclosures. I think there are pictures at donsdeserttortoises.com for you to also see and be inspired. Burrows are a good thing for the desert tortoises. I saw one here with a little tiki hut look. Way cute. I will try to find it and share the link




easyreiter said:


> Would play sand be okay to fill his hole with? Once we used fertilizer on the grape tree in his pen and he was eating it so we had to take it out



No sand. Soil. Sand can cause impactions (blockages in the intestines). Impactions are bad. And can be costly, vet wise.

No fertilizers around tortoises. Can be toxic and deadly. 

Grapes grow on vines. They are not a tree. A little garden lesson, lol. Grape leaves are awesome for tortoises. Grapes have too much sugars and that is not good for tortoise gut flora, so ... very, very limited eating. It's a treat. Like us eating Godiva chocolate. Just a little bit. : )


----------



## ShellyTurtlesCats (Sep 5, 2013)

*Re: RE: My new desert tortoise*



BeeBee*BeeLeaves said:


> easyreiter said:
> 
> 
> > His pen is covered by a tree and he has a dog house, and stick house (previously for the bunny) in which he is digging under. I have him inside, shall I put him back out during the nights?
> ...





Someone said chocolate. I'm sold.


----------



## ascott (Sep 5, 2013)

> Someone said chocolate.



I thought I heard someone say chocolate....um, I will take some as well....


----------



## BeeBee*BeeLeaves (Sep 7, 2013)

Godiva lava cake truffle. Or two. Well, maybe three. Swoon. : )


----------



## Tom (Sep 7, 2013)

It would also be a good idea to soak him two or three times a week in this crazy heat. And run the hose on your grass to make some puddles. They almost always want to drink from puddles.

Here is an idea for a burrow. Build something like this but a bit smaller and with no heat and you will be all set year round.
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread-28662.html


----------

